# Reading Tutor suggestions



## Ravenwood (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi, We recently moved to Cairo and I am looking for a reading specialist to tutor for my 3rd grade daughter who has dyslexia.

She is getting some special instruction at school, but I would like to supplement with private lessons for an hour after school each day with an experienced a reading specialist preferably in Maadi. 

Any suggestions?


----------

